# New Blue Copperhead



## d_clyatt (Oct 18, 2012)

The wait is over I finally picked up my Copperhead June 22nd and just getting some pictures up. I pretty much got every option and it runs awesome. 
























First couple of fish


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

GPS Speed? 

Sweet ride


----------



## d_clyatt (Oct 18, 2012)

32 MPH on GPS with two people and gear.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's a beaut Blue! How do you like that trailer?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pretty skiff!! Congrats!


----------



## d_clyatt (Oct 18, 2012)

Gramps the trailer is good so far. It just tucks into the garage with the swing tounge and the boat can be pulled on with the dock line when I am by my self or with the wife no need to drive it on. Float on I guess they got the name right.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice skiff, I do like blue.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice boat...better looking Jeep!!

Seriously, great job on both!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet!  Welcome to the club!  Love the color!  

Youngest daughter lives near Burnt Store...she wants me to bring my Copperhead over (and Grandma to babysit the little guy) - judging by your hat do you fish that area?  

Enjoy it, and keep posting up pics!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

PUR-DEE!
That Jeep and the boat together....That's just down right PUR-DEE!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> 32 MPH on GPS with two people and gear.


What prop are you running? I get 39-41 out of my Copperhead with a 60, with three people and gear. 

Are you sure that's not 32 knots?


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Real nice, the jeep and boat all match. More pics please.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice rig. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## kellyjon89 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice boat and hat! I like the blue boat a lot. Good luck with it and let's get it slimed up!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Rig looks awesome, I would black out the trailer rims, too!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Rig looks awesome,  I would black out the trailer rims, too!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice boat! Dig the jeep too..


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice rig! I agree with blacking out the rims. Post some pics of it slimmed!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice rig buddy. 

Welcome to the Family


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey I saw you today north of pirate harbor. Sweet boat. I was gonna slow down n check it out but didn't want to get yelled at. Wasn't sure it was you till I saw the jeep at the ramp.Might hit you up when I'm in the market soon


----------



## d_clyatt (Oct 18, 2012)

> Hey I saw you today north of pirate harbor. Sweet boat. I was gonna slow down n check it out but didn't want to get yelled at.  Wasn't sure it was you till I saw the jeep at the ramp.Might hit you up when I'm in the market soon


You should have stopped we weren't catching much so I don't think you would have scared the fish.... Let me know you can check it out anytime....


----------

